# brewing beer at home



## male20674

I am very interested in beginnning to brew my own beer.  Has anyone ever home brewed before?  Is it tricky to get into?


----------



## desertrat

male20674 said:
			
		

> I am very interested in beginnning to brew my own beer.  Has anyone ever home brewed before?  Is it tricky to get into?


Not if you brew it in a a large enough container.  
Actually, no, never did. I will help you test it though.


----------



## unixpirate

male20674 said:
			
		

> I am very interested in beginnning to brew my own beer.  Has anyone ever home brewed before?  Is it tricky to get into?




 


The Brewing Guide (Beer Machine)


----------



## Michael Delaney

I have with the Mr. Beer kits. Not as much work involved as real home brewing. I made a few very good batches.

http://www.mrbeer.com/


----------



## unixpirate

Michael Delaney said:
			
		

> I have with the Mr. Beer kits. Not as much work involved as real home brewing. I made a few very good batches.
> 
> http://www.mrbeer.com/




I've got a batch of Lager in the fridge right now.  




Have the 3 American Beers on order. Plus the fill kit and 15 bottles.


----------



## Dukesdad

unixpirate said:
			
		

> I've got a batch of Lager in the fridge right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the 3 American Beers on order. Plus the fill kit and 15 bottles.


WGAF about your beer? How about getting that still going and running me a batch of WT???


----------



## Kyle

desertrat said:
			
		

> Not if you brew it in a a large enough container.
> Actually, no, never did. I will help you test it though.


You've never been invited to "Test" practice-run home brews before, have you?


----------



## unixpirate

Dukesdad said:
			
		

> WGAF about your beer? How about getting that still going and running me a batch of WT???




The still in Hollywood is rockin'. Don't come a knockin'  





Oh and that shiat is about 17 days old.


----------



## unixpirate

Kyle said:
			
		

> You've never been invited to "Test" practice-run home brews before, have you?




Mapquest is your friend


----------



## limblips

Brewing is not "black magic"!  Get a good starter kit (google it).  The key is to keep everything sterile, (bad microbes make skanky beer)!  Don't expect it to taste like a mass produced domestic beer.  It will have more of a european flavor and is enjoyed a chilled vice cold temps.  Go for it!


----------



## greggor

A good place start is here: www.howtobrew.com.  Johns a great guy and I highly recommend you read his book before you get started.  Stay away from kits like Mr. Beer and the Beer machine if your serious about truly learning how to make beer.

I've been brewing for about 8 years and can definately answer any questions you may have regarding the best way to get started.  One of my favorite online homebrew suppliers is click here.  Northern brewer also has a forum where you can get some very quick answers to very common questions.

Be carefull this a great hobby, before you know it you could be buying 50 pound sacks of grain and kegging.


----------



## Ravu

Professional Beer Tester: call 410-555-BEER to schedule testing...I am free..you provide beer


----------



## HopHead

Southern Maryland homebrewers unite!  We should look at starting a brew club.


----------



## flyingdog

HopHead said:
			
		

> Southern Maryland homebrewers unite!  We should look at starting a brew club.



Agreed!  We have not brewed but would consider.  We do have a kegerator.  Hophead what IPA do you like best that one could get locally?


----------



## HopHead

Be careful!  Brewing can quickly become an obsession.  As for IPA's, it is difficult around here for really good ones.  So far I'm sticking with Magic Hat's #9, which you can get in a keg locally.  My all time favorites are Pike's and Stone.


----------



## ylexot

Somebody was telling me that they used to have "brew parties"...brewers get together and brew a batch (or several batches).  When that beer is ready, they have another party to brew the next batch(es) and sample the new beer(s).

Anybody interested?  I haven't brewed in a couple years...


----------



## Geek

It can be messy, but makes the house smell so good. Have beer on hand when brewing your first batch, you will want one


----------



## HopHead

ylexot said:
			
		

> Somebody was telling me that they used to have "brew parties"...brewers get together and brew a batch (or several batches).  When that beer is ready, they have another party to brew the next batch(es) and sample the new beer(s).
> 
> Anybody interested?  I haven't brewed in a couple years...



That's exactly what I'm talking about!!  Nothing formal. Those health nuts have running and biking clubs, why not a brew club for us enthusiasts?
BTW Geek, I got bannished to the back yard about ten seconds after my first boilover.


----------



## Geek

HopHead said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I'm talking about!!  Nothing formal. Those health nuts have running and biking clubs, why not a brew club for us enthusiasts?
> BTW Geek, I got bannished to the back yard about ten seconds after my first boilover.


----------



## Tomcat

There used to be a place up near Annapolis ( I think) where you could go to a school and learn to brew your own beer.  You paid for the supplies, brewed it, then went back to bottle it.  Did a quick google on Maryland homebrew and nothing looked familiar, however here are some local links for supplies Annapolis home brew      and Maryland homebrew ( Columbia )      A couple years ago someone opened a homebrew shop in the Leonardtown area but don't know what ever happened to it.


----------



## Tomcat

Still searching but found this place in Frederic, MD

Welcome to: MARYLAND'S 1ST BOP & WOP
located in our Flying Barrel store in Frederick, Maryland
Adult beverage entertainment
Cost To "BOP" Brew On Premise
BEGINNERS SPECIAL………2 CASES………………$75.00
INCLUDES--INGREDIENTS, BOTTLES & HAND HOLDING
BIG BREWS—BOTTLES NOT INCLUDED
10 GALLONS…………………………………..$95.00
4 CASES
15 GALLONS……..……………………………$125.00
6 CASES
PRICES INCLUDES LIQUID MALT,GRAINS, HOPS & YEAST,
UP TO 2 LBS OF MALT SYRUP PER GALLON (DME maybe used for a slight extra charge)
Extras, such as honey, flavorings, herbs & spices maybe purchased
BRING YOU OWN BOTTLES OR BUY OURS:
BOTTLES, CASE OF 24, 12 OZ., NEW….…..$10.00
BOTTLES, CASE OF 24, 22 OZ, NEW……..$20.00
COST TO "WOP" MAKE WINE ON PREMISE
5 ½ GALLONS………………………….$150.00
APPROXMIATELY '26' 750 ML BOTTLES
LARGE SELECTION OF REDS, WHITES OR FRUITS
WE FEATURE EXCELLENT KITS
UPGRADED KITS MAY BE PURCHASED FOR AN ADDITIONAL CHARGE
WOP PRICE INCLUDES BOTTLES—bring your own bottles and save
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
BREWING TIMES
THUR: NOON 'TIL 6:00 PM
FRI & SAT: 10 AM 'TIL 2:00 PM
SPECIAL GROUPS ARRANGEMENTS
"MAKE APPOINTMENTS 2 DAYS OR MORE IN ADVANCE"
THE FLYING BARREL, LLC
103 SOUTH CARROLL STREET
FREDERICK, MARYLAND 21701
301.663.4491
Retail Shop hours:
Mon, Fri, Sat….10am to 4:00 pm
Tue & Thurs noon to 7pm
CLOSED WEDNESDAYS & SUNDAYS
www.FlyingBarrel.com


----------



## jrt_ms1995

male20674 said:
			
		

> I am very interested in beginnning to brew my own beer.  Has anyone ever home brewed before?  Is it tricky to get into?



No, it's not tricky. It just takes some equipment, a few hours, and patience. As someone else advised, sanitation is very important. And as they also said, avoid the Mr. Beer, etc., contraptions. I actually started with a Mr. Beer, but quickly discovered it made crappy beer (if you follow the directions, anyway). I'd rather drink Bud, Coors, Miller, etc. horsepiss than the Mr. Beer concoction. You supposedly actually can make good beer in a Mr. Beer if you ignore the directions and use 3 or 4 cans of the liquid malt they sell, and don't add table sugar. Better though to buy a starter equipment set and make a batch of ale (lagers should be fermented at much cooler temperatures than you're likely to get without some type of device or a spare refrigerator) from an ingredient kit. I generally buy my ingredients and equipment from The Grape and Granary in Akron, OH, and have always had good service. Supposedly there's a brewing supplier up off the Ritchie Hwy between Annapolis and Baltimore, but I've never been. You should also be able to pick up a book on the subject at a branch of the county library. "The Joy of Homebrewing", although a little dated, is a good one and at least is entertaining whereas some others are dry reading.


----------



## Novus Collectus

male20674 said:
			
		

> I am very interested in beginnning to brew my own beer.  Has anyone ever home brewed before?  Is it tricky to get into?


Be careful because I hear it can lead to an escalating habit that will eventually control almost every aspect of your life. 
First you start with the easy kits, then you start buying better ingredients and playing with the different styles and sharing them your buds. After that it is all down hill with your friends pressuring you with that nasty peer pressure to make even more and to just make that one more batch....and then they do it again after that one is done.
Before you know it, you are a brewmeister at some brewery or you own one called Dogfish, Wild Goose, or something like that.
Beware, I have seen this road taken by others before.


----------



## Novus Collectus

Watch out people, brewing gives you worts.


----------



## ylexot

Tomcat said:
			
		

> There used to be a place up near Annapolis ( I think) where you could go to a school and learn to brew your own beer.  You paid for the supplies, brewed it, then went back to bottle it.  Did a quick google on Maryland homebrew and nothing looked familiar, however here are some local links for supplies Annapolis home brew      and Maryland homebrew ( Columbia )      A couple years ago someone opened a homebrew shop in the Leonardtown area but don't know what ever happened to it.


Sounds like a waste to me.  Brewing is easy.  Making up recipes is a bit more difficult, but there are plenty available for free:
http://hbd.org/brewery/cm3/index.html

BTW, my favorite supply shop:
http://morebeer.com/


----------



## HopHead

I gotta bump this again since it's had almost 1,000 views and only 24 responses.  If anybody's interested, PM me.  By the way, I nominate Greggor president (although he doesn't know yet.


----------



## greggor

HopHead said:
			
		

> I gotta bump this again since it's had almost 1,000 views and only 24 responses.  If anybody's interested, PM me.  By the way, I nominate Greggor president (although he doesn't know yet.



Well I know now!  I wouldn't be opposed to getting together with other brewers in the area to brew/ drink some great home made beer.  I typically have 3-4 of my own personal beers (I formulate all my recipes), on tap at all times for tasting and I brew almost every weekend.  If anyone here has questions just shoot me a PM.....

Since you seem to be taking the lead on forming a local brew club HopHead maybe you should be president....


----------



## greggor

ylexot said:
			
		

> Sounds like a waste to me.  Brewing is easy.  Making up recipes is a bit more difficult, but there are plenty available for free:
> http://hbd.org/brewery/cm3/index.html
> 
> BTW, my favorite supply shop:
> http://morebeer.com/



Be carefull with the recipes at HBD.ORG many of those were written by brewers who just threw them together and posted without ever actually brewing them.  There are several good ones there but you have to know what goes into brewing a great beer to know how to pick and choose.  Making beer is easy if you're doing kits, but if you really want to learn how to brew you have to do your homework.  I use to make beer when I first got started and thought it was easy until I actually started brewing beer.  Brewing beer requires skills and knowlege and the only way to obtain this is to do your homework and learn the science.  The end result will be brewing all grain and knowing how to formulate your own recipes for any style you want to brew.

I would also avoid purchasing anything from Annapolis Homebrew, better deals can be found online for both equipment and ingredients.  For grain North Country Malt Supply is the only way to go.  Don't order from their website though, call them to place an order if you know a specific malster you like.  They carry Rahr which is my favorite base malt to use but last time I checked it wasn't mentioned on their website.  For hops, Hops direct is a great place to go.


----------



## HopHead

greggor said:
			
		

> Since you seem to be taking the lead on forming a local brew club HopHead maybe you should be president....



I don't mind, but I think it would be kind of like our current national leadership...I could just stand around and talk like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## unixpirate

HopHead said:
			
		

> I don't mind, but I think it would be kind of like our current national leadership...I could just stand around and talk like I know what I'm doing.




But you would be serving a "Home" brew!


----------



## DoWhat

HopHead said:
			
		

> I don't mind, but I think it would be kind of like our current national leadership...I could just stand around and talk like I know what I'm doing.


You must be a Demecrap.


----------



## thistle

I moved to LP about a year ago and I am a beginner homebrewer.  I've done about 5 batches over the last few years, but I would like to get further into the hobby and perhaps move on to all grain and kegging.  I would love if there were a homebrew club in the area.

Is anyone here active on BeerAdvocate or RateBeer?


----------



## thistle

I'm going to exhume this old thread in the hopes that a local homebrewing club can get started.

Anyone interested in doing this?  Any experienced people willing to teach the noobs?


----------



## thebeerdude

thistle said:


> I'm going to exhume this old thread in the hopes that a local homebrewing club can get started.
> 
> Anyone interested in doing this?  Any experienced people willing to teach the noobs?



Hi!
This is Danny from Danny's Homebrew, Leonardtown, MD.  I am always willing to answer questions for new brewers and have held Beer Camp when there has been enough expressed interest.  I actually just had a Beer Camp on New Years Day.

I can be reached at thebeerdude@yahoo.com.


----------



## thebeerdude

*Homebrew Club*

Hi Everyone! This is Danny with Danny's Homebrew.  A friend told me that there is interest in a Homebrew Club.

I would be willing to sponsor and host a homebrew club. I could provide a meeting location as well as some advice (take it or leave it, ha) 

thebeerdude@yahoo.com
Danny


----------



## bdsearle

thebeerdude said:


> Hi Everyone! This is Danny with Danny's Homebrew.  A friend told me that there is interest in a Homebrew Club.
> 
> I would be willing to sponsor and host a homebrew club. I could provide a meeting location as well as some advice (take it or leave it, ha)
> 
> thebeerdude@yahoo.com
> Danny



Count me in on the Homebrew club!!  I will be giving you a call this weekend to see what kind of supplies you have on hand.  Thanks Danny!!!  If you get a chance, check out my website.  I put it on hold while I was moving up here to the area, but I am getting ready to start it back up again. Welcome to TapHard.com Custom Beer Tap Handles made from exotic hardwoods We make Beer Tap Handles out of exotic hardwoods.


----------



## BS Gal

Crap.  I hope Desertrat doesn't see this thread.


----------



## hvp05

BS Gal said:


> Crap.  I hope Desertrat doesn't see this thread.


And you're hoping that bumping it to the top of the list will help?   

Or maybe you're joking because you saw that he wrote the *first* reply... seven and a half months ago.

You _are_ funny.


----------



## bdsearle

Well, I went to Danny's Homebrew this week end picked up some brew supplies.  I got a couple of extract kits, and some things for my first all grain batch.  I will be cooking up one of the extract kits tonight so that I will have plenty of time this weekend to start the all grain.  

"Beer is living proof that god loves us and wants us to be happy."
B. Franklin
​


----------



## Onnya

Updating this thread to share the latest and greatest on homebrewing in Southern Maryland.  We do have a homebrew supply and equipment store in Leonardtown.  For more information, check out Danny's Homebrew at dannyshomebrew.com.  There also is an active home brew club, the Hollywood Hop Heads.  Danny's website contains information on the brew club as well. 

Happy Brewing!


----------



## MMM_donuts

Onnya said:


> Updating this thread to share the latest and greatest on homebrewing in Southern Maryland.  We do have a homebrew supply and equipment store in Leonardtown.  For more information, check out Danny's Homebrew at dannyshomebrew.com.  There also is an active home brew club, the Hollywood Hop Heads.  Danny's website contains information on the brew club as well.
> 
> Happy Brewing!



Sweet.  We always go to Annapolis for our homebrew stuff. It's nice to know that we have some options down here, too!


----------



## glhs837

MMM_donuts said:


> Sweet.  We always go to Annapolis for our homebrew stuff. It's nice to know that we have some options down here, too!



Finished my temp controlled fermentation chamber yesterday, testing it out today through Friday with water in the carboy, cleaning Sat, brewing an American Wheat on Sunday. And noticed I'm low on caps..........


----------

